

Paging & Ranking With Large Offsets: MongoDB vs Redis vs PostgreSQL - bsg75
http://openmymind.net/Paging-And-Ranking-With-Large-Offsets-MongoDB-vs-Redis-vs-Postgresql/

======
lucasjans
Did you get any feedback from Postgress or Mongo on this? Are you following
best practices. I haven't touched Mongo or Postgress, yet, but I hope there is
a better way to do this.

~~~
lucasjans
So the method you're using is not best practice for MongoDB. This is what you
should be doing: <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5049992/mongodb-paging>

